# Triple D Kansas City Barbeque Tour on Foodnetwork...Again.



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2011)

Greeting all, I just watched the DDD KC BBQ Tour again and had to come here and see what you all had to say about it. There were 25 post last summer with what I thought was one huge happening that didn't get discussed...Does anyone have any comments on the segment at, "Smoking Gun's BBQ", where the owner smokes a MOSTLY FROZEN, 12lb (typical weight) foodservice supplier, TURKEY BREAST for 12 hours?  I have read here many times that, if you don't get it to 140*F in 4 hours, it better contain Curing Salt. I am also a Certified Servsafe Instructor and this goes against everything I have ever read.

So what do you think...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am sorry for posting this subject, I didn't notice it had already come up for discussion...I shall be more vigilant in the future...JJ


----------

